# Inhumane treatment of coyotes



## beanhillbuckhunter (Mar 1, 2006)

Is there such a thing?

My video on google got some negative feedback because i quickly adjusted the camera before shooting again. I was just looking for some positive feedback.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sure there is, but I watched your video, most people don't like the fact the 1st shot doesn't kill. But it appeared as soon as it was evident that the coyote was trying to get up and not dead, the shooter put it down as soon as possible, if you had just filmed it and not put it down then you would have lost my respect. As we all know 1 shot kills don't always happen. Some people consider just filming a kill as inhumane. No big deal on the camera movement, as far as I could tell you didn't take all day doing it. I would have however left out the replays on the final shot


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i agree with leaving out the replays...but that was not inhumane..you didnt kill it the first time...so you shot it again. No difference in shooting it and it running for 100yds and then laying down and dying.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Dont worry about it, Great video!!!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

no respect lost here the majority that i shoot usually pick their head up after the first wack if i don't have a good angle anyway. great job you did what you had to do if somebody says its inhumane cause the first shot didn't killem onthe spot tell to get over it cause i'm sure not all the yotes they shoot died on the first shot. There tough critters.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Great video, anyone sees that as inhumane, they don't have a clue. You have my respect. As said by the others here one shot kills don't always happen. Job well done. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Not inhumane at all! Great video!!!

:sniper:


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

that video rocks lets see some more


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

ever seen a coyote chase a deer... it's nature boys live with it. I had coyotes take down a buck about 100yds from my house, it took over 24 hours for them to kill it. It was wounded in one hind quarter from rifle season, quite a battle to see the coyotes holding it down while another coyote chews on its a$$ until they can get it to bleed to death. They have to stay back away from the antlers so they could only grab it by the skin on its back and ribs, they had most of it's hair pulled out by the time it died. It was quite a sight!! Don't feel sorry for a coyote they are animals not people.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys i'm going to close this thread if you want to get in on this discussion go to the other post on the same topic


----------

